# Fundraising cartoon



## derekleffew (Mar 12, 2009)

Found this mildly amusing, in last Sunday's paper.


----------



## Kelite (Mar 12, 2009)

Over the top Derek, thanks for posting this!


----------



## Van (Mar 12, 2009)

Copied it, sent it to the girls in the front office. They giggled.


----------



## Clifford (Mar 12, 2009)

I've always loved Foxtrot, this just makes it better.


----------

